# For those of you in "the Good Cook"...



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I'm really tempted to join myself and was wondering- do they have a good selection of vegetarian books? TIA


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Yes, they have quite a few. Why don't you check them out online and see if there is anything you are interested in?

The Good Cook


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks, Nancy-You're a peach!:bounce:


----------



## retroguy (Dec 16, 2001)

Does this work for Canada as well? I see an option for Canada, but then I canot put in my postal code. AHHHHHH

Kris


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The offer is valaid in Canada. The prices are, obviously, slightly higher. Still it is worth it many books are cheaper than in the bookstore.


The book club has a lot more books than the one offered on the website, you can also choose from their catalogue. They also often advertise in food magazines.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Excellent point, Isabelle. I went and checked out the website again and guests can't see all the books they offer. You really want to see one of the catalogs. Svad, if you want, PM me an address and I'll drop the next catalog I get in the mail for you.

N


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Or email the book club and ask them to ship you all the information.



Be careful of one thing, I've seen adds in one magazine where they offer you 3 books for a dollar and in another magazine they offer 4 books.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Isabelle - why do I never think of the simple solutions? I just have to do things the most complicated way possible!!!

Svad, don't listen to me....run while you still can!


----------



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

Just wanted to say I have been in the GoodCook club for about 8 yrs now and very much enjoy it. Do get a catalog, it comes with good offers most months too. I have never been shipped a wrong order, never had an order or payment lost. I love my cookbooks.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

To answer your original question Svad, there are no vegetarian cookbook in the last two catalogues. In November, they offered Madhur Jaffrey’s World Vegetarian, Deborah Madison’s Vegetarian Cooking For Everyone.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

You see, not all of us remember to call to tell them not to send the monthly selection, and I've ended up having to buy a book that I misplaced when I moved. I'm not sure what cookbook it is, but they're all great, so I"m sure it will be exciting when I find it again.

For my free books, though, I got 

Vegetarian Cooking for Everyone

The New Making of a Cook

I can't remember what else, but these are expensive books to get for almost nothing!!

I think the selection is good as well, and they have a lot of new books as they come out.

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

Shimmer, about 5-6yrs ago I got tired of recieving those Monthly selections either by mistake or becuz I didnt mail back that silly card, so I wrote a letter to just cancel my membership and explained to them I liked the club very much, just not the hassle of keeping track of those monthly selections. (I often sent them back and had to pay the postage) 

Well, about 2-3months later I got a phone call from their customer service asking me if I would like to rejoin but not have to deal with that Monthly automatic thing. I said OF COURSE! I did so, and now my membership works the opposite, only if I want a book or Monthly Selection do I have to contact them. Its great. I suggest you might try the same


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

In Canada, if you want a book you have to write or call to order it. I doubt I would stay a member if I had to fill cards every month.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I've found Jessica's Biscuit to have a much wider selection than The Good Cook...However, they don't have the bonus point program.  ecookbooks.com

I've been a member of The Good Cook for years and also tired of the selection of the month automatic mailings. (How _else_ would I have ended up with Emeril Lagasse's _Every Day's a Party??_ His other books, maybe, but that one is pure fluff.) I, having little or no patience, called them and asked if there was any way to get off the automatic selection dealie. They said, "No problem" and now I just order the books I want without having to send/fax/go online and refuse any I _don't_ want. *If you've been a member for one year or more, don't hesitate to call them and get yourself off auto-selection delivery.*


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Svadhisthana: Did you join and have you heard anything back from Good Cook? I joined back in November or even earlier and haven't heard a thing since.

Chiffonade: I agree with you. Jessica's Biscuit is great. They have excellent prices. I bought Bread Baker's Apprentice for something like $24 and New Way to Cook for around $20 also. Since I spent more than $40, I was able to choose a free cookbook from a fairly large list. I chose Marion Cunningham's Breakfast Book. I think it is now out-of-print, but it has very good breakfast recipes.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

No, I haven't gotten around to it yet. I was going to email them a request for a cataloge first.


----------



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

I had not heard of the Good Cook or Jessica's before, thanks for sharing these!

SG


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Jessica's looks really good! Of course, I'm trying not to spend any more money right now. 

A small laugh...The Good Cook has just sent me an offer inviting me to come back. Uh, I haven't left. I haven't even fulfilled my membership agreement yet. I guess they just really love me.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

You could be a split personality and not know it......


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Call them Risa. You should have heard from them at this point.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Only those first ones are $1 or $2 each. After that, the books are at a discounted price, usually between 20 to 50% (if that) off. You can get the same books for the same price or cheaper from other booksellers. If you did send for the trial books, make sure to mail them back if you choose not to join the club.


----------



## retroguy (Dec 16, 2001)

WEll I have tried many times to sign up for it as there are some books I really want. I put everythign in and say AF Canada, but the postal code is still a problem for me. There is only enough room for 5 numbers/letters and I put in the first 5 of my postal code and it keeps saying put in a valid zip code. Any ideas?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I had repeated problems with this vendor. I finally decided that there were easier, if slightly more expensive, ways to buy books. Life's too short.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You can't join The Good Cook online if you are Canadian. Email them or call and ask how to proceed.

This month they have adds in many magazines among those are Saveurs and Fine Cooking.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I hate to own up to this: I joined that book club several years ago, got tired of it (actually $$$$$) and dropped it, then rejoined when I got a good offer for $1 books, then dropped again after a while, then got a good offer for $1 books, joined again, and so on. I'd have thought their computer would notice that I'm the same person I used to be, but I guess they want customers any way they can get them. Actually, I like the books and I don't mind having to send in the card because I get a kick out of reading the ads anyway--after reading students papers, the ads are ambrosia! Whatever, I have WAY too many cookbooks! But it sure is FUN. Sooner or later, I'll drop it again. Hmmm, maybe they'll offer even more $1 books!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The free books are really hard to resist... 



In Canada, we do not have to send the card if we do not want a book. We send it if we want the book.


----------

